# IBS & Epistane (Prohormone)



## IBSLifer (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. This is my first time on the board and first time posting about IBS.I have researched quite a bit, but have yet to find anything tying prohormones like Epistane to the cure of IBS-D. I have suffered from IBS-D since 5th or 6th grade and I am now 28. It has always been a huge part of my life. I went to a bunch of doctors/specialists 5 or 6 years ago to see what was up and they couldn't find anything. They did say I had IBS-D though (which I kind of already knew).*MAIN PART OF STORY*:I took a legal prohormone called Havoc (info below) and it totally changed my life. I took a 4-week cycle and from the first few days of taking it IBS disappeared! It lasted for maybe another 4 weeks after I was done and I was back to normal. About one year later I did another cycle of it and the symptoms were gone for 4 months. Another year later took it again and symptoms were gone for 9 months. My last cycle I took caused the symptoms to go in hiding for about a year and a half.My question is, is there something better for me that I could be taking that would do the same thing Epi is doing without the harm to my liver that a methylated prohormone does? I have talked to a few doctors and they say they have never heard of the supplement and they didn't see any research on the subject. I guess I don't care what the docs think anymore unless they have a better solution or partial solution. I like going out to eat and not having to worry about finding the bathroom during or after the meal. I like doing outdoor activities without having to map out my nearest bathroom. Has anyone else had this experience with a prohormone or epi?Epi Info:Finally the PRO-Anabolic, anti-estrogen we have all been waiting for has arrived! Epistane, exhibits a strong, long lasting anti-estrogen effect that is organ tissue specific. This means it works only where you want it to work. Broad range estrogen blockers and aromatase inhibitors can result in system shut down, aching joints, and decreased IGF-I expression. Epistane binds specifically to the 17-estradiol receptor protein in the target tissues. Because of its long lasting and strong effects on specific tissue, Epistane can significantly reduce and reverse the effects of gynocomastia because not only does Epistane specifically block estrogen in breast tissue but it induces an estrogen-depleted condition which leads to apoptosis or the death of the breast tissue cells.Epistane, unlike other PRO-Anabolic compounds that have recently been released, is relatively mild on the gonads and, due to the anti-estrogenic effects and the fact that Epistane keeps LH levels elevated, post cycle therapy becomes a breeze. All effects combined make Epistane a great compound to produce dry, lean gains in muscle mass with minimal side effects and suppression of the bodys natural androgen production, while lowering the effects of natural estrogen or combating estrogen from endogenous/exogenous sources.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Some females find that BC pills help their symptoms... others find that they aggravate their symptoms. Depends on the individual. But there is a link with IBS and Hormones. Go to the Women's Forum and see the thread pinned to the top of the forum about IBS and Hormones for more info about said link.


----------

